# How often does a dog need to pee/how long can a dog be left...



## Tinkerbee (10 February 2009)

Going to sound like terribly irresponsible owner here but oh well  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Parents and sister are going on holiday over half term, leaving early saturday am and leaving me with the dogs.  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Now saturday is Valentines day blah blah and also my bf's mums bday... and as I live in the middle of nowhere and there is sod all to do, what would you say the maximum length of time a dog could be left for is?

Tinker could honestly go all day without needing to go out 





 but have never "tested" Dougal.

Was thinking of leaving mid morning (10?)  and then returning at 5.30/6ish to feed etc the doggies. Is that far too long?  
	
	
		
		
	


	








They are content in their room with each other a lot of the day so its not so much boredom, but the chances of them flooding the place  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Too long? Just ditch all plans and stay at mine? Or is it possible? How long would you leave your dogs?

Sorry Ive waffled


----------



## Thistle (10 February 2009)

I would certainly leave mine that long, make sure they have a good long walk first though. After all they go all through the night.


----------



## Tinkerbee (10 February 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
. After all they go all through the night. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Very true... Im sure they will cope with the disruption to their routine for one day...


----------



## NJR (10 February 2009)

if you feed them in the morning, make it v early &amp; then give them a good run before leaving - that way they should have less need to go out whilst locked in.


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (10 February 2009)

Feed them and take them for a big walk before you leave and they should be fine. They will probably just sleep while you are away - on your bed if they get a chance!


----------



## Gooby (10 February 2009)

Well my pups can now go for 7 hours without being to be let out and with no accidents so if this dog is house trained (which im guessing it is) it will be fine. Just nice long walk before and after if poss! My old dog used to be left for around this length of time mon - thurs.


----------



## Tinkerbee (10 February 2009)

Cheers for the input people


----------



## dingle12 (10 February 2009)

My old dog goes forever he is a pain he wont get out of bed 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 i think you will be fine just make sure they have a good run first and then they will hopefully sleep rest of the time.


----------



## dozzie (10 February 2009)

My mastiff bitch can go 18 hours! But only when the weather is bad! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Her choice I have to add!


----------



## piebaldsparkle (10 February 2009)

Mine aren't normally left for more than 6hrs, but then sometimes have to be shoe horned outside (especially if its cold and wet).


----------



## thedunthing (14 February 2009)

mine is left just about all day mon to wed and any other days that nobody is in. i dont see a problem  as someone has said they are left overnight!


----------

